# What disease is this? Hith? Bacterial? Fungal?



## Dvt81 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi all I have a male Peacock who was the Tank boss, yes hes taken a beating but the mark on his head arent from the beating.

Is this HITH? Is the dorsal fin a fungal or bacterial infection?

Do I need to treat the whole Tank? If so what with/for?

He is one of my first 4 I purchased, don't want to lose him.

Its a 60litre Tank and I've dosed with Salt and paraguard for the moment. His breathing has slowed down from when I put him in which is good.


----------



## Dvt81 (Jan 20, 2018)

Anyone help?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Never saw anything like that...are they black spots or holes?

When did you get him and was it from a Florida hatchery initially?

The pics are not 100% clear but is anything on him fuzzy? Fungus is more often fuzzy.


----------



## Dvt81 (Jan 20, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Never say anything like that...are they black spots or holes?
> 
> When did you get him and was it from a Florida hatchery initially?
> 
> The pics are not 100% clear but is anything on him fuzzy? Fungus is more often fuzzy.


Never say what sorry?

I'm UK based.

They are more like black spots rather than holes however the edges of the black spots are further out from his face making it appear like holes if that makes sense?

I've had him for over 2 years.

I've now treated with Salt, paraguard and now metroplex added to the water.

Thanks


----------



## Dvt81 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hopefully these are better


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It was a typo. Never SAW anything like that. Anything fuzzy or mushy? Are the edges of the fins mushy?

He is eating? Feces are thick and food-colored? Not sure there is a reason for metronidazole.

There is a black spot disease which does not usually hurt the fish and nothing I have tried or heard of makes it go away, including paraguard. I don't think that is what your fish has anyway since it comes from a parasite common in outdoor ponds. The parasite requires a heron to complete it's life cycle, so a new fish from Florida could have it but it seems to go away (after many months) on it's own.


----------



## Dvt81 (Jan 20, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> It was a typo. Never SAW anything like that. Anything fuzzy or mushy? Are the edges of the fins mushy?
> 
> He is eating? Feces are thick and food-colored? Not sure there is a reason for metronidazole.
> 
> There is a black spot disease which does not usually hurt the fish and nothing I have tried or heard of makes it go away, including paraguard. I don't think that is what your fish has anyway since it comes from a parasite common in outdoor ponds. The parasite requires a heron to complete it's life cycle, so a new fish from Florida could have it but it seems to go away (after many months) on it's own.


Yes could say the edges of his fins are mushy/fuzzy looking but not as much since I've added him into the hospital Tank. He isnt eating...hence why I've added metro straight to water, picks it up and spits it out again The red mark on his fins was originally white and only turned to red once it was in the hospital Tank either with Salt/paraguard taking its till to make it go red.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Unless someone comes with a better suggestion, I would treat with this. Don't mix medications and probably a good idea to stop the salt...gradually.

API FIN & BODY CURE Freshwater Fish Powder Medication
Treats body slime, eye cloud, fin & tail rot, open red sores, gill disease, and hemorrhagic septicemia


----------



## Dvt81 (Jan 20, 2018)

That isnt available in the UK. What would be the main scrive ingredients? I can try source something like that.


----------



## Dvt81 (Jan 20, 2018)

Doxycycline Hyclate seems to be the main ingredient.. unavailable in the UK.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Look for whatever you can find for fin rot and septicemia. You can't even get it with a prescription from a vet?


----------

